# Chrome for Android Beta



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

So, guys, Chrome Beta is out in the Android Market, here is the link:
https://market.andro....android.chrome
Unfortunately, it cannot be downloaded with TP. Anyone knows a correct way to install it?

Got the APK here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22276189#post22276189

It's laggy.


----------



## mars (Oct 13, 2011)

i downloaded it on my TP with no issues, if your ouside of the states use market enabler and you will have no issue getting it


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

My tablet is at home, so I can't check-- does chrome have the little thumbwheel at the side of the page like the ICS browser? I love that thing.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

until i can change the user agent to desktop, and get addons(like i can with firefox) ill stick with firefox. but its nice to see chrome finally for android


----------



## itzike (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks for the heads up. ill check it out. i love the default browser though.


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I love chrome on my mac and am happy to see it available for android. The sync'ing of bookmarks, frequently visited pages and tabs is a nice idea but could be polished more. The big hole is the lack of flash which keeps sending me back to dolphin. Not sure if it will mimic a desktop yet. I'm also not sure what is an ICS alpha 0.6 issue and what is a Chrome issue - youtube videos for example in a browser window.

Peter


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

rodalpho said:


> My tablet is at home, so I can't check-- does chrome have the little thumbwheel at the side of the page like the ICS browser? I love that thing.


To answer my own question several hours later, no, unfortunately it does not have the thumbwheel. Boo.


----------



## qb123 (Dec 3, 2011)

Needs way better bookmark handling as well.


----------



## ClayDavis (Oct 12, 2011)

good progress but needs more work. Love the card system on phones it so web Os


----------



## DKBig (Feb 9, 2012)

it crashed allready.. not only one time. i think there is a lot of work to do.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Went back to Boat Browser myself. The only killer feature is link zooming, and with all the other issues I can do without that for a while longer.


----------



## hooutoo (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone know how to set "desktop mode" as default? I can't seem to get chrome to stop using "mobile websites".


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

hooutoo said:


> Anyone know how to set "desktop mode" as default? I can't seem to get chrome to stop using "mobile websites".


You can't.


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

i know Flash Player isn't updating mobile versions anymore and this for Chrome is a no go for me. Compared to the stock browser which plays every video on a page for me and Chrome does not.
Love Chrome on my PC but not the Touchpad.


----------



## amels802 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a question... Is it just me or is the tablet version a bit different than the one demoed on the Galaxy Nexus? For instance, it doesn't seem to be using the accelerometer like on the GN. Also, the tab functionality doesn't seem to be there. Maybe it's the lack of hardware acceleration on this ICS release? I'm still running alpha0 BTW.


----------



## jeddy (Oct 29, 2011)

It has been good to me so far, it is kind of cool!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

Is there a true desktop type browser for Android? By that, I mean all the settings you would typically find on a desktop browser but in tablet form? I would like something as powerful as that.


----------



## dang025 (Jan 16, 2012)

amels802 said:


> I have a question... Is it just me or is the tablet version a bit different than the one demoed on the Galaxy Nexus? For instance, it doesn't seem to be using the accelerometer like on the GN. Also, the tab functionality doesn't seem to be there. Maybe it's the lack of hardware acceleration on this ICS release? I'm still running alpha0 BTW.


I don't know how the rumor that CM9 alpha isn't hardware accelerated got spread around, but dalingrin has confirmed multiple times that it does use hardware acceleration. Also chrome does not work at all without hardware acceleration, so the mere fact that you can use it proves that CM9 alpha is hardware accelerated.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

amels802 said:


> Maybe it's the lack of hardware acceleration on this ICS release?


People! STOP blaming every on hardware acceleration!!!!! READING IS FUNDAMENTAL!!!

Yeah, let's focus on the negative. Some (but not all) things that DO NOT WORK:

Hardware *Video *(OMX). As a result, Netflix does not work, YouTube works only only in non-HD videos. Use something like MXPlayer and SW codecs for your local media.

This is *NOT *video!!!!!


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

dang025 said:


> I don't know how the rumor that CM9 alpha isn't hardware accelerated got spread around, but dalingrin has confirmed multiple times that it does use hardware acceleration. Also chrome does not work at all without hardware acceleration, so the mere fact that you can use it proves that CM9 alpha is hardware accelerated.


UI hardware accelleration is there. video codec hardware accelleration(for watching hd videos and stuff) is not.


----------



## maxwintrobe (Aug 23, 2011)

There's a neat feature, tap in middle of area with many hyperlinks especially while zoomed out, a pop up appears zoomed in for easy link selection.


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm loving the Chrome browser....might just remove the stock and ICS+

"Knock on the sky, and listen to the sound."


----------



## dan_hodge (Sep 18, 2011)

Chrome Beta works well on my TP, including bookmarks sync which does not work on my stock browser.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

jstafford1 said:


> I'm loving the Chrome browser....might just remove the stock and ICS+
> 
> "Knock on the sky, and listen to the sound."


I like the look of stock better, though personally. However, I still find myself using Boat due to the fact that it actually can do desktop mode. And, Boat looks an awful lot like Chrome in the way the tabs are displayed. No accordion tabs though like Chrome.


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

i been using it. besides no flash i like it alot


----------

